# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Czy mam bakteriofobie?

## Janek

Cały czas tylko myje ręce, potrafię wstać pare razy w nocy żeby się umyć. Myje zęby co godzinę, a jak nie mogę to żuję gumę. 
Nie mam dziewczyny. Rok temu rozstałem się, bo miała już mnie dość. 
Jak sobie z tym poradzić? Czy lekarz mi pomoże, są na to jakieś leki?

----------


## Kamil

To tak jak Detektyw Monk  :Smile: 
Nie masz się co martwić to dobrze, że dbasz o higienę, tylko może po prostu trochę to zredukuj.
Podobno można to leczyć poprzez farmakoterapie oraz psychoterapie.

----------

